
A Testable Go AWS S3 Scanner - effi
https://medium.com/@tufin/a-testable-go-aws-s3-scanner-e54de0c26197
======
effi
Analyzing files on an AWS S3 bucket is a common task with many examples for
doing so available on the Internet, however, doing it in a way that enables
unit tests, is somewhat of a mystery :)

